# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس در واحد نرم افزار شرکت صامن (شهرستان آمل)

## Samen_Amol

مجموعه صامن جهت تکمیل واحد نرم افزار خود علاقمند به جذب افراد نخبه و مستعد ساکن شهرستان آمل در حوزه های زیر می باشد:
1. طراح وبسایت:  آشنا به HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, jQuery, PHP, ASP.Net, Laravel, AngularJS.
2. برنامه نویسی سیستمی: آشنا به برنامه نویسی سیستمی در ویندوز (Win32) و لینوکس.
3. تست نفوذ و امنیت: آشنا به مبانی تست نفوذ و امنیت نرم افزار در حد دوره CEH، آشنا به زبانهای Python و Ruby.
4. برنامه نویس موبایل: آشنا به برنامه نویسی برای سیستم عامل های Android و iOS.

شرایط استخدام:
1. ساکن شهرستان آمل، یا شهرهای اطراف.
2. فارغ التحصیل یا دانشجوی کارشناسی ارشد. (ترجیحا در دانشگاه های برتر کشور)
3. مستعد در یادگیری فناوری ها و دانش روز.
4. قبولی در مصاحبه حضوری.

مزایای همکاری:
1. فرصت یادگیری و رشد روز به روز با تیمی از متخصصین برتر کشور.
2. فضای راحت و دوستانه.
3. حقوق و مزایای رقابتی.

ارسال رزومه:
علاقمندان می توانند رزومه خود را به آدرس زیر ارسال نمایند.
info@samen-co.ir 
شماره تلفن تماس در رزومه ذکر گردد.

http://t.me/samen_amol

----------

